# Baby Got Back



## MJH (Jun 13, 2006)

I decided to start back up a journal here at IM and stray from WBB where I was posting for a while. I like the crowd over here better, seem to get better support over here. Even though the program that I'm using was started over at WBB, whatever. The program is called Baby Got Back, and was written by WBB member Built. 

The split for the program is as follows:

- Horizontal Push/Pull
- Quad Dominant Legs
- Vertical Push/Pull
- Hamstring Push/Pull

And I'm going to be doing a 2 days on 1 day off split. On my rest days I'm going to do some HIIT cardio and thats about it. 

My diet is going to be tracked on www.FitDay.com and basically going to be pretty isocaloric, and keeping my carbs right around my workouts.


----------



## MJH (Jun 13, 2006)

Monday; 6-12-2006


*Horizontal Push/Pull*

*Flat DB Presses*
5 sets of 5 with the 90's

*Flat DB Flyes*
3 sets of 8 with the 45's

*Bentover Rows* (underhand, Yates style)
5 sets of 5 with 225

*Rope Cable Rows*
3 sets of 8 with 140

*Seated Calf Raises*
3 sets of 12 with 135

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline. 


Diet- 

Preworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1/2 cup of oatmeal
Postworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1/2 cup of oatmeal 
Meal 1: 3 scoops of whey protein + 2 cups of skim milk + 1/2 cup of oatmeal
Meal 2: sunflower seeds
Meal 3: 3 scoops of whey protein + 2% milk + 4 tbsp. peanut butter

Total Calories: 2,360 	 
Total (g) Protein: 243g
Total (g) Carbs: 163g
Total (g) Fat: 90g


Sleep- 8.5 hours.


----------



## fufu (Jun 13, 2006)

Shouldn't you be eating more "real" food proteins? Whey is good...but for every meal?


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 13, 2006)

Looks like a good program.  Sounds like movement training that I have been preaching all over the place here.

Welcome back to IM.  Just don't go in open chat and you'll be happy you retruned, heh.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 13, 2006)

Looks good mike!  Howd that last cut go?


----------



## MJH (Jun 13, 2006)

*fufu:* Yesterday was an extreme case I decided to give a new supplement called Venom Hyperdrive 3.0 a shot and I absolutely hated it. I couldn't eat at all, and my sex drive/erections were horrible. Never taking that crap again, ever.

*CowPimp:* LOL, I'll try and remember that, hah. Thanks for stopping by, bro.  

*DeadBolt:* Great, man. I'm going to attach a picture in my next post that gives an example of what kind of bodyfat % I'm at these days. Weighing in around 206-207 lbs.


----------



## MJH (Jun 13, 2006)

Here's an updated midsection picture:


----------



## MJH (Jun 13, 2006)

Tuesday; 6-13-2006


*Quad Dominant Legs*

*Squats*
5 sets of 5 with 255

*Lying Leg Curls*
3 sets of 8 with 110

*Standing BB Curls*
5 sets of 5 with 95

*DB Hammer Curls*
3 sets of 8 with the 40's

*Hanging Knee Raises*
2 sets of 12

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline.


Diet-

Preworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1/2 cup of oatmeal
Postworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1/2 cup of oatmeal
Meal 1: 2 scoops of whey protein + 2 cups of skim milk + 1/2 cup of oatmeal
Meal 2: grilled chicken + mixed vegetables
Meal 3: sunflower seeds
Meal 4: 2 tbsp. peanut butter 

Total Calories: 2,375 	 
Total (g) Protein: 222g 
Total (g) Carbs: 163g
Total (g) Fat: 97g


Sleep- 4-5 hours. At least I got in some good cardio sessions last night, lol. 

Weight- 207 lbs. This was first thing in the morning after using the bathroom. Lighter than I would have guessed, actually.


----------



## fufu (Jun 13, 2006)

Oh I see, that sucks! What kind of supplement was it?


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 13, 2006)

whats up mike... midsection looking alot better mang, your weight is way down there


----------



## MJH (Jun 14, 2006)

*fufu:* It was a fat-burner thats called Venom Hyperdrive 3.0, worked great at killing my appetite and focus and all that. But overall, I'll never take it again, ever. 

*fUnc:* Thanks buddy, appreciate it. Yeah I have dropped a good amount of weight. I didn't even realize it until recently.


----------



## MJH (Jun 14, 2006)

Wednesday; 6-14-2006


*Rest*

*Cardio*
Did (8) uphill 75-yard sprints, sprinting up the hill, walking down, and repeat. Absolutely exhausting cardio today, I had no idea how much harder sprinting outside is versus sprinting on a treadmill, lol. 


Diet-

Preworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein 
Postworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk + 2 tbsp. peanut butter
Meal 1: 2 scoops of whey protein + 2 cups of skim milk + 3 tbsp. peanut butter
Meal 2: MRP bar
Meal 3: grilled chicken breast + walnut vinegarette salad 
Meal 4: honey roasted peanuts 
Meal 5: 8 tbsp. peanut butter 

Total Calories: 3,814 	
Total (g) Protein: 284g
Total (g) Carbs: 208g
Total (g) Fat: 204g

Extremely high in fat today, and way too high in calories. Stupid move on my part especially considering that the beach is this weekend. 


Sleep- 7 hours. Not too bad at all last night, actually. Slept great.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 14, 2006)

Sprints can be grueling.  8-10 is all it takes.  The treadmill doesn't do them justice!

Do you ever get tired of milk, whey, and PB?  Haha.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 14, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Sprints can be grueling.  8-10 is all it takes.  The treadmill doesn't do them justice!
> 
> * Do you ever get tired of milk, whey, and PB?  Haha.*



Hehe, I asked the same thing a while back...

I really wish our gym had an indoor track like my old rec center did... I loved doing sprints inside on that track... Messing with sprints on the treadmill sucks.


----------



## musclepump (Jun 14, 2006)

Why so few calories? I'm on a contest diet right now and I'm taking in 3,000 a day, no cardio, and dropping weight great. And you're almost 20 pounds heavier than me.


----------



## MJH (Jun 15, 2006)

*CowPimp:* Honestly man, I never get tired of whey, skim milk, and peanut butter, ever! I absolutely love it even though I've had the exact same shake over and over and over again. Something about it is just so damn delicious. 

*Seanp:* The girlfriend and I are heading down to Virginia Beach this weekend where I'll probably end up running on the indoor track, most likely.

*musclepump:* My calories the past few days were pretty low but today they were definitely up there, lol. I just usually don't seem to have much of an appetite on Lipo 6.


----------



## MJH (Jun 15, 2006)

Thursday; 6-15-2006


*Vertical Push/Pull*

*Arnold Presses*
5 sets of 5 with the 60's

*Seated DB Lateral Raises*
3 sets of 8 with the 20's

*Pull-Ups* (wide-grip, overhand)
5 sets of 5 with +25

*Crossbench DB Pullovers*
3 sets of 8 with a 75

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline. 


Diet-

Preworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk, whole-wheat bagel, multi-grain waffle
Postworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1/2 cup of oatmeal
Meal 1: MRP bar
Meal 2: 1% cottage cheese + non-fat yogurt
Meal 3: 3 scoops of whey protein + 4 tbsp. peanut butter + 1.5 cups skim milk
Meal 4: 1 pint of skim milk
Meal 5: MRP bar
Meal 6: 3 coffees 
Meal 7: sunflower seeds
Meal 8: smoked almonds

Total Calories: 3,549 
Total (g) Protein: 306g
Total (g) Carbs: 298g
Total (g) Fat: 133g


Sleep- 7 hours.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 15, 2006)

M.J.H. said:
			
		

> *Seanp:* The girlfriend and I are heading down to Virginia Beach this weekend where I'll probably end up running on the indoor track, most likely.



Another new one?


----------



## bludevil (Jun 16, 2006)

All looks goods regarding routine, good luck and welcome back


----------



## MJH (Jun 16, 2006)

*Seanp:* LOL, you know it! 

*bludevil:* Thanks bud, appreciate the support.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 16, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Another new one?


He don't waste anytime!

But if he wants us to believe he needs to produce pics


----------



## Dipsh!t (Jun 18, 2006)

Welcome back!


----------

